# The Division 2



## Bouche (Mar 7, 2019)

Anyone on the forum playing this? picked up the ultimate edition and currently LVL 15.. from what ive seen so far.. Ubisoft have learnt their lessons from division one


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

It is almost a perfect launch. No issues at all so far and so much to do.
I've been playing TD since the first beta and Inagrre that Massive have put everything they have learned from TD1 into this.


----------



## -Perry- (Mar 6, 2019)

I played the beta but I wasn't impressed, felt no different to D1. I'll keep an eye on it though as I did enjoy D1 but got very repetitive, too quickly.


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

ive got it on xbox but have no friends so playing solo .

if anyone is on xbox please let me know. I think my gamertag is suter1972


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

I got a coupon for it with a recent PC purchase, but I can't see myself using it. If anyone wants it at a bargain price then let me know!


----------



## TomCatUK (Oct 4, 2018)

What are you playing on, I've been playing it on PC and it's had its fair few issues. Not as bad as some games though in its defense.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I like much of D1, but stopped playing SP because it seemed like a constant upgrade spiral of having to buy / craft more powerful weapons because the AI opposition were just constantly leveling up ridiculously and you couldnt succesfully combine skill / tactics with a less powerful weapon to defeat them.


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

Andy1972 said:


> ive got it on xbox but have no friends so playing solo .
> 
> if anyone is on xbox please let me know. I think my gamertag is suter1972


I'll add you and also send an invite to my clan. Please feel free to jump in anytime.

I'm at GS 450 now.

GT - AnthonyS UK



GleemSpray said:


> I like much of D1, but stopped playing SP because it seemed like a constant upgrade spiral of having to buy / craft more powerful weapons because the AI opposition were just constantly leveling up ridiculously and you couldnt succesfully combine skill / tactics with a less powerful weapon to defeat them.


That is pretty much the MO for this genre


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I've just got the Gold Edition on PC. 

I've only played it for about 3 hours, and I'm level 5, literally only done 2 main missions and a couple of control points so far.

It's a beautiful looking game. I never played the first one, I do have it on disc for PS4 a friend gave me.

So I feel as thought I'm missing out on some of the story tbh.


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

Starbuck88 said:


> I've just got the Gold Edition on PC.
> 
> I've only played it for about 3 hours, and I'm level 5, literally only done 2 main missions and a couple of control points so far.
> 
> ...


I was heavily invested in the first Division - https://td1.divisiontracker.com/profile/xbox/AnthonyS-UK

It was a unique game at the time and one with an atmosphere that the second doesn't match for me. The setting and time of year it was set just clicked.
I'm not sure you would feel the same now but I would still recommend that you play through the story.


----------

